# Repo! The Genetic Opera



## Retsu (Dec 6, 2008)

Jesus fucking Christ I want to see this movie.

It was released recently in only a very limited amount of theaters - just major US cities and some major Canadian cities - but the soundtrack is _amazing_. I already have the DVD preordered.

Seriously if you haven't heard of this then read up.

edit: OH MY GOD *WATCH THIS WATCH THIS WATCH THIS IT IS ORGASMIC* seriously you guys I am super excited to see this <3


----------



## Flareth (Dec 6, 2008)

It seems cool. But I'll probably never see it (unless I'm old enough and remember). I like things that take place in the future and how the world changes and all.


----------



## Retsu (Dec 6, 2008)

Just edited the post with a link to one of the music videos. Amazing song, amazing scene, amazing _everything_. <3


----------



## nyuu (Dec 7, 2008)

I really want to see Repo!, but Retsu already knows this. I wonder if it's showing near here? the AFI might be running it


----------



## Retsu (Dec 8, 2008)

I doubt it. Go see it if it is, though. God I can't wait to get this movie. ;_;


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 9, 2008)

I want to see it. D: I'm not fond of gore, but it's a musical! About organ donors!


----------



## Harlequin (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh my fucking God this is awesome.

fuck yes furret, fuck yes

*thank you*


----------

